# Vinnie - how I will miss you.



## ridersaddleup (Feb 23, 2010)

I remember your little face poking out the stall window as you nickered to me 15 years ago. I think I fell in love with you right then. You were hurt and locked up but I walked you and helped you heal. You were silly, goofy and oh so loving. Always happy to see me, to be ridden, to be fed. I remember yesterday when you ran up and said HEY and led me back to your feeder, always with a nuzzle to my neck and your soft sweet breath in my ear. I can't believe you're gone, it hasn't sunk in, they said you were okay and eating this morning and then you were gone. Boe keeps whinnying for you to come back and I feel like joining him. My heart aches when I think you will never watch for me and when you see me come running with your mane and tailing flying, you were so beautiful and graceful and such a dork all in one. :-(


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

aww what a beautiful boy  *cries* i feel deeply for you and Boe and send my love across the pond all the way to California.
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Aw, such a cutie he was, I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## DukesStraitAces (Aug 15, 2009)

He is running in the greenest pastures now thinking of you!


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Gods taking care of him in horsey heaven.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss :0(


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I am so sorry for you loss.
I know it's hard losing someone you love.

My prayers are with you.


----------

